

New startup - Epihu.com, Need your review. - 4lt3r

Hi guys, we fix bugs, added some new features. 
And we need your feedback and suggestions.<p>http://epihu.com - new micro-blogging service, with a new way of posting and purposes.
Epihu allows users to write down their most bright impressions day-by-day (we call this the slides) and helps to make this process really regular. It’s a quite simple process : one day - one slide. The length of a message is limited, that helps to keep your mind on the main subject.
======
mindfulbee
From a college student:

For UI, Sign up and registration could be a lot easier. I would look at
different UI patterns out there. <http://ui-patterns.com/> Maybe look here for
some inspiration and facebook has a really easy sign up process.

Date of birth: Should maybe place description on top saying day, month, year.
For most American users, they would think in month, day, year.

Password: I think it may be better to allow users to generate their own
password from the signup.

If you're target audience is college students. I would definitely re-configure
some of these simple things because I'm pretty sure after confirmation they're
too lazy to go back and check their email twice. (I may be slightly
generalizing) However, after we register, we just want to be able to use the
site immediately.

For "create new slide" button, I may consider adding a cancel or something to
exit out of the pop-up screen.

These are just some quick things that stuck out from just the beginning.

Hope this helps,

CC

~~~
4lt3r
Thank for your advice! We will consider these points.

------
vladd
\- horizontal scrollbar on 1280x1024, (don't skip testing these things, it's
important)

\- 'leave feedback' button overlaps the text on the left side for me, I cannot
read it comfortably.

\- on <http://www.epihu.com/en/peoples> , sort based on the number of publicly
available slides. No good if there are 100+ and all of them private.

\- get some help with the texts, "Why do I need this service when there is a
simple blogs?" had wrong singular/plural alignment, you'll be losing customers
due to this despite having a good technical product in place.

~~~
4lt3r
thanks! will try to fix it very soon.

------
znt
Typo at homepage:

By keeping a blog is easy to get carried away, when you describe your day.
Again - ___no everyone_ __can do this every day.

It should be _not everyone_ I guess.

Are you planning to add a 'How was your day?' email service to this project?
At the end of the day it can send me an email or maybe use notifo to remind me
to write an entry.

~~~
4lt3r
Thanks for correction, will fix it today ;) And we have "How was your day?"
email, you must receive it at every evening... ok, we will check it too)

------
pyjama
[http://jasonlbaptiste.com/startups/how-to-succeed-like-
apple...](http://jasonlbaptiste.com/startups/how-to-succeed-like-apple/)

I have few suggestion to make but, I think Jason has explained it more clearly
in his above blogpost.

\--Hope this helps!

~~~
4lt3r
thanks for link ;)

------
4lt3r
Click - <http://Epihu.com>

